
22-year-old launching a credit card that automatically cancels your free trials - philliphaydon
https://www.businessinsider.com/donotpay-josh-browder-credit-card-cancels-free-trials-2019-7
======
ksaj
Don't freeload without it.

His first project seems to have merit, but this one is a commerce-killer. I'd
be embarrassed to have it in my wallet.

